
Girls can learn to code with the help of this new smart keychain - imartin2k
https://www.cnet.com/news/girls-can-learn-to-code-with-the-help-of-this-new-smart-keychain/
======
uberman
Cool point in the article:

"Palfi said users don't need to have to have a Charm to use the app, which is
free. In addition, she said the company is working on hosting coding
competitions where users can try and win a Charm. imagiLabs is also exploring
working with companies to sponsor Charms for girls who might not be able to
afford them."

------
mech422
I have to admit, I was a bit under-whelmed to learn the 'smart keychain' is
basically a few addressable LEDs. Haven't Arduino and ras-pi had stuff like
this for ages? A quick google search turns up tons of ras-pi stuff for kids,
that seems more interesting...

~~~
gus_massa
The form factor looks interesting. Is this device easy to use? Is it
compatible with Arduino? (I guess no, but it would be a good idea.) Does it
has any sensors/buttons?

We bought our daughter an Arduino kit when she was young, and she played with
it for a while. It has a few sensors, like a photo resistor for light, buttons
to press and IIRC a temperature sensor.

We bough in the local store a 7-segment display and other small stuff that was
not included. She made a few small projects, for example sensing the
illumination and showing the number in 7-segment display.

------
byhemechi
OK but why does this even exist. Why would girls need something that costs $80
when they can an Ardiuino for $10 and learn how to solder at the same time.
This just seems like pointless sexism to me.

------
caryd
Sexism.

